# The ultimate 1/48 Spit IXc is out



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

There have been many attempts at producing the Spitfire Mk IX and up to now the offering from Hasegawa was the best even though the fuselage scaled out to be about a foot too short. But this year Eduard has finally provided all us Spitfire nuts the best kit of this subject released to date. There has been two releases so far. The first was of the late version Mk IX and the second is an early version Mk IX. I think the second kit is the better buy as it has all the parts in the box to do the late version including two separate sets of wings. One set accepts the parts for the small chin scoop while the other is for the larger chin scoop. There is a fully detailed cockpit with a PE pre-painted instrument panel. No need for an aftermarket cockpit set here. The under wing radiators even have the actuators for the cooling doors. The one thing that was left out of the kit is a scale merlin engine but I'm sure the ICM nose with engine could be grafted on if so desired. The kit has the clipped wingtips included as clear parts making sure the navigation lights are located correctly. They would just have to be masked off. There are five sets of markings, three for planes based in England with the dark green/ocean grey/medium sea grey camo and two for the desert/mediterranean camo. Once I get started I will post some pics.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*It's been a while but here are some images*

First the boxtop.

Side panel showing optional markings.

Top view.

Bottom view. Note no putty needed anywhere.

Side by side with Hasegawa kit with Aeroclub fuselage.


Cockpit detail.


----------

